# According to average high and low temperatures, what is the coldest city in win...?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

According to average high and low temperatures, what is the coldest city in winter and the hottest city in summer in your country?

I am from Turkey. According to average high and low temperatures, the coldest city in Turkey is Ardahan in winter, and the hottest city in Turkey is Batman in summer.

Ardahan:
The average high temperature in January: -5.1°C/ 22.8°F
The average low temperature in January: -17°C/ 1.4°F

Batman:
The average high temperature in July: 39.6°C/ 103.3°F
The average low temperature in July: 20.8°C/ 69.4°F

Ardahan is so cold in winter because the city has very high altitude ( 1827 metres). Both cities have terrestiral climate as you may understand it from the day and night temperature difference.

I myself have great interest in climates. I hope there are people here who may share the same interest.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Australia
Coldest 
Collinsvale, Tasmania7.5°C Annual Mean Max Temp °C
Winter is between June and August and maximum daily temperatues average between 2.2 and 3.6°C with overnight minimums averaging between -1.7 and 0°C.
Hottest

Wyndham, WA35.6°C Annual Mean Max Temp °C
Temperatures in the wet season average between 35.9 and 39.4[SUP]O[/SUP]C during the day

Oodnadatta holds the Aust record for the highest temp of 50.7[SUP]O[/SUP]C, on the edge of the Simpson Desertin 1960.

The lowest recorded temperature was at Charlotte's Pass in New South Wales, where it reached -23.0 degrees Celcius on the 29th of June, 1994.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

I thought the coldest in Australia was Cabramurra


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

jms said:


> I thought the coldest in Australia was Cabramurra


Cabramurra 11.5 °C ​*Mean max temp *4.0 °C ​*Mean min temp

*Canberra 19.7 °C ​*Mean max temp *6.5 °C ​*Mean min temp*

I thought it was Canberra- Ya now that's why Canberra was selected where it is as the best place to put our pollies - ie the coldest Shith**e of them all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

Canberra's a nice place to visit though, but only when parliament isn't sitting


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Of general interest:

The highest reliably recorded temperature on Earth is at Death Valley, USA: 54.0C (129.2F) recorded on 30 June 2013. On 21 July 2016, Mitribah in Kuwait recorded the same maximum temperature. There are several claims of higher temperatures but they are not universally accepted.

The lowest natural temperature ever directly recorded at ground level on Earth is −89.2C (−128.6F; 184.0K), at the Soviet Vostok Station in Antarctica on July 21, 1983.

(Source: Wiki)


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Of general interest:
> 
> The highest reliably recorded temperature on Earth is at Death Valley, USA: 54.0C (129.2F) recorded on 30 June 2013. On 21 July 2016, Mitribah in Kuwait recorded the same maximum temperature. There are several claims of higher temperatures but they are not universally accepted.
> 
> ...


Record temperatures are not important. Average high and average low temperatures are important. They show how cold or how hot a place is.

The coldest month in Vostok Station is August.

in Vostok Statation,
The average high temperature in August: -63.9℃
The average low temperature in August: -71.5℃

We can understand that it is the coldest place humans measured on Earth from the average high and average low temperatures in August.

The hottest month in Death Valley ( Furnance Creek Station) is July.

In Death Valley ( Furnace Creek Station),
The average high temperature in July: 46.9℃
The average low temperature in July: 31.1℃

The hottest month in Aziziya is July.

Aziziya,
The average high temperature in July: 47.4℃
The average low temperature in July: 31℃


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Australia
> Coldest
> Collinsvale, Tasmania7.5°C Annual Mean Max Temp °C
> Winter is between June and August and maximum daily temperatues average between 2.2 and 3.6°C with overnight minimums averaging between -1.7 and 0°C.
> ...


According to wikipedia, the lowest temperature recorded is -50.3℃ in Ardahan, which is a city in Turkey.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardahan
But according to official website of General Directorate of Meteorology of Turkey, the lowest temperature recorded in Turkey is -46.4℃. And the highest temperature recorded in Turkey is +48.8℃.

But I think average high and low temperatures are much more important than recorded lowest and highest temperatures.


----------

